# DP Fehlerdiagnose mit OB86 ????



## Elektriktribbi (10 Juni 2006)

Hallo hab da ein Problem das ich selbst nicht knacken kann hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Also ich habe eine 315-2DP CPU als Master an der 10 DP-Slaves über Profibus angeschlossen sind. Ich lese im Störfall eines Slaves mit dem OB86 die Profibus und Diagnoseadresse des betroffenen Slaves aus. Das klappt auch alles ganz gut.
Problem:
 Es sind z.b 3 Slaves ausgefallen und einer von denen geht wieder in Betrieb.
zeigt der OB86 als Eventclass eine Stationswiederkehr mit den dazugehörigen Adressen an. Ist ja auch ok aber dummer weise krieg ich jetzt keine Info mehr über die Adressen der beiden fehlenden Slaves mehr. Erst wenn ich die CPU neustarte und sie die 2 fehlenden Slaves bemerkt zeigt mir der OB86 wieder eine 
Adresse eines fehlenden Slaves an. Kennt da jemand was wie ich den Neustart umgehen kann ? Oder gar ne ganz andern Weg zur Fehlerdiagnose ? Mir sind eigentlich nur Diagadresse und PBadresse der fehlenden Slaves wichtig.
Hoffentlich hab ich einigermaße Verständlich erklärt.
Danke


----------



## hubert (10 Juni 2006)

Hallo.

Ich würde dir mal die beiden Diagnossebausteine von Siemens empfehlen. Einmal den FC125 (nur eine Fehlerdiagnosse welcher Slave gestört ist). Oder den FB125 (mit ihm ist auch eine genauere Fehlerdiagnosse des gestörten Slaves möglich). Beide Bausteine sind von Siemens kostenlos zu haben. Suche einfach bei Siemens nach "FC125" bzw. "FB125". Habe den FC125 schon bei einer Anlage mit 30 Slaves eingesetzt und er funktionierte tadellos. Solltest du noch fragen haben, so melde dich einfach ich kann dir gerne auch ein Beispielprojekt schicken.


----------



## nairolf (10 Juni 2006)

habe das bisher so gemacht:

das kommende ereignis (ich glaube Eventklasse B#16#38) verglichen mit
der Diagnoseadresse eines Teilnehmers setzt mir einen Hilsmerker
für diesen Slave (XYZ_BUS_ERROR). Tritt nun an mehreren  Slaves ein Fehler auf, habe ich dementsprechend verschiedene Hilfsmerker gesetzt bekommen.

Das gehende Störungsereignis (glaube B#16#39) verglichen mit der Diagnoseadresse setzt den Stör-Hilfsmerker des Slaves zurück.

Im OB100 habe ich diese Hilsmerker zwingend gelöscht.

AUf diese Weise konnte eine einfache Bus-Diagnose erfolgen.

Klar, deutlich aussagekräftiger und komfortabler sind die von Siemens bereitgestellten Funktionen zur Bus-Diagnose (gibt's auch HMI-Bilder dazu).

Schönen Abend,


----------



## ~MAIK~ (11 Juni 2006)

*Irreführend ?*



			
				nairolf schrieb:
			
		

> Im OB100 habe ich diese Hilsmerker zwingend gelöscht.



Dann wird aber ein Slave, der dauerhaft gestört ist, nach Starten der CPU als "ok" gemeldet, oder? Dies wäre für den Operator irreführend...

Gruß
 ~MAIK~


----------



## Unregistriert_xyz (11 Juni 2006)

nach dem anlauf der cpu meldet ein (immer noch) gestörter busteilnehmer
"FEHLER", d.h. das kommende ereignis wird erneut abgefeuert...


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2006)

Nimm den FC/FB125, die sind gut zu handeln und funktionieren sehr gut.

PS: Vom Downloadbereich meine Homepage kannst du die ZIP laden.

http://www.sps-prog.de/Download/download.htmlhttp://www.sps-prog.de/download


----------



## ~MAIK~ (12 Juni 2006)

*Immer?*



			
				Unregistriert_xyz schrieb:
			
		

> nach dem anlauf der cpu meldet ein (immer noch) gestörter busteilnehmer
> "FEHLER", d.h. das kommende ereignis wird erneut abgefeuert...



Bei "Exoten-Slaves" diverser Hersteller habe ich da leider schon andere Erfahrung gemacht. Die melden sich alle unterschiedlich nach Anlauf der CPU. Es sah so aus, als wenn der OB86 manchmal vor und manchmal nach dem OB100-Aufruf kommt. Könnt Ihr das bestätigen?

Gruß
~MAIK~


----------

